# Losing Teeth



## Donkeylover110 (Feb 9, 2009)

My donkey is 1 and 1/2. I was wondering: When do mini donkeys start to lose teeth? Oh, and how can you find out? Do they usually lose them eating, or just _lose _them? Thanks in advance!

Donkeylover110


----------



## Emily's mom (Feb 9, 2009)

Max was 21/2 when he lost his first tooth, I looked and it was gone and the next one was loose so hubby pulled it out. Just last month he lost 2 more (he would have been 31/2). I suppose my Emily will soon be loosing her teeth, she's about 21/2



I'm not sure if this is normal, to loose them 1 year apart. I will keep checking Max, not sure how many they will loose.

If you keep checking you may be lucky enough to get one to put under their pillow.


----------

